

Tesla launch new referral program with $1000 rebate - tlg
http://www.teslamotors.com/models/design/referral/antoine6153

======
tlg
Has anyone reference in the efficiency of such programs. It seems to me that
$1000 will not make a big enough difference to make someone buy a tesla. Most
of the buyers that will enjoy the rebate were probably going to buy one
anyway.

On the other end the fact that the owner can get up to $10000 with the
referral program might push most owner to oversell the quality of Tesla cars.

